# Looking to have a Jetbeam TCR1 anodized



## Univtex34 (Oct 31, 2013)

Like the title says, I would like to have my TCR1 anodized bronze to match my XM-18. Can anyone direct me to someone who does this or could do this?

Thanks!


----------



## Mattaus (Oct 31, 2013)

Best bet would be to find a local shop that would have a need to anodize stuff. Motorbike repair shops etc.


----------



## Univtex34 (Oct 31, 2013)

I've thought about trying it myself, would i need to disassemble the light?


----------



## Mattaus (Nov 3, 2013)

Univtex34 said:


> I've thought about trying it myself, would i need to disassemble the light?



Most definitely.


----------



## Lomandor (Nov 9, 2013)

Have you checked this thread?

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?332371-Titanium-Anodizing


----------



## Univtex34 (Nov 11, 2013)

I had not, thank you much!


----------



## calflash (Nov 18, 2013)

I just recently started playing with anodizing and it is tons of fun. I couldn't stop till my Makai was blue and my clips were several different colors. As long as the light is waterproof and there is only titanium exposed to the solution you choose, you can dunk it. I found the anodizing page on mrtitanium.com helpful in addition to the above mentioned thread. Since I don't have a power supply yet, I used 9V batteries and got a bronzish color at 9V.


----------

